# Should have listened to AKFFers



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

So my experiment with a baitcaster was a flop. I hate it. II was warned, I didn't listen such was my lust for new gear. 'll be selling it soon and replacing it with a spin real.

Until then I'm shopping for a bass spinning outfit and a a smallish cod/yella spinning outfit (or would one suit both types of fishing?).

Can any of you good folk recommend rod and reel sizes for this type of application? Promise to listen this time


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

What, you tried it for a day and gave up?


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> What, you tried it for a day and gave up?


I gave it a red hot go over the course of a few trips, Barra. By the end I wasn't having many problems with feathering the line or get birds nests at all.

Basically, I find that I am so used to spin outfits that I'm not seeing the benefit because I'm not getting all that much extra accuracy out of the baitcaster and I'm certainly not getting the distance. I'm sure another 100 hrs will fix that but in the meantime I find it unnecessarily fiddly when compared to the other options I have in the rod holders. Also, I'm not sure how easy it is to get a baitcaster with a left handed crank but I'm used to casting right, winding left so the opposite way is annoying.

Such is life and thanks for the memories "nesty".


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I won't disagree.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

lol @ "Nesty".


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah I'd be interested to know which model you were using too. And the lures you were trying to throw with it.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

me too bet its a cheapy


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a 2500 shimano with a 6'6" rod for cod fishing. No reason it would not do bass as well


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Abu Orra SX baitcaster and a Shimano Raider 5-8 kg. I was mainly using spinnerbaits.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm gonna steal it from you and try Steve's extremely detailed advice. Then when I master it, I'll come back to you and rub it in your face. IN YO FACE!


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

StevenM said:


> punchanello said:
> 
> 
> > Abu Orra SX baitcaster and a Shimano Raider 5-8 kg. I was mainly using spinnerbaits.
> ...


Yeah, did all that. I really wasn't getting many nests or casting to badly. But as I said, it has a right handed wind (I like it left), science tells us that there is no way an you can get the same distance from a baitcaster as you can from an equivalent spin outfit and the fuss isn't worth my while. I enjoy a spin outfit, for me the pros outweigh the cons and I'm not going to spend my fishing time fussing with it.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with the outfit you purchased except that it appears that the rod is too stiff for the size of lure you were casting. i.e not meant for the intended application.

It is akin to casting a gnat off the end of a broom stick 

I have taught many friends to lure fish with baitcasters and I start them with a softer rod to get them use to it. I have advised them to get a lighter rod to start with and to avoid being talked into a heavier rod than the size I recommend.

On a couple of occasions they have been brain washed by tackle store staff into a heavier rod with disastrous consequences. 
:twisted:

However one of my friends had the courage to walk away because he and his son had used my rods, and he knew I was right and went to another tackle shop.
 
The upshot is that a lighter rod set up is more forgiving for beginners.

I still fish with lighter rods and have had no problems with bigger fish.

Regards

Ian


----------

